
20yo brags to undercover agent about building a secure Gentoo distro for ISIS - jascii
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb5a5d/fbi-charges-american-computer-science-student-with-helping-isis
======
pseingatl
I wonder if it's the same informant who targeted the 17 year old mentally-
challenged Chicago high school student and lured him into a plot to blow up
Wrigley Field.

~~~
pseingatl
Usually the informants in AQAP/ISIS cases are Lebanese immigrants with legal
problems. They are paid handsome commissions to ensnare people who otherwise
would have nothing to do with these organizations as well as the vulnerable.
See, the Liberty City 7 case.

------
OrgNet
> The FBI's complaint alleges that 20-year-old Chicago man Thomas Osadzinski
> designed a custom Python script to enable other ISIS supporters to archive
> propaganda in an organized manner with the goal of spreading it online.

that sounds like a big crime /s

~~~
jascii
Yeah, such weaponized use of social media should only be available to state
actors, they can handle it responsibly. /s

